# 8' 3pc 4wt.



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Second rod build. Getting better and can't seem to stop... Forest green wraps,Downlocking seat 8' 3pc 4wt, bamboo burl grip.
Janus


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Looks really nice, have you had it out yet. Curious you have used down locking reel seat on these builds. Any specific reason or just a personal preference. I would like to build one of these days so I am interested why you chose the down lock. Be sure and report on how she handles. S


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks!!..I wanted to try it out down locking. Seems like and older way to do it, because they are hard to find on newer rods..tried both ways and the downlocking felt better really light on the cast and balances well with the reel (puts it about 1.5inch farther back). Plus there is no but section hanging off to catch line.and I can put the reel on with one hand. Used black reel seat and black guides so it looks very "stealth" ..I haven't tried any fancy wraps with trim bands etc. But, I kinda like the simple look..It handles very well, tracks well on the cast and loads short and long... took me awhile to figure out the what line works best but dt4 came out on top. If you do build let me know and I'll let you know what I've learned from my mistakes..ha! 
Janus


----------

